# Sophy communicates...



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

fjm said:


> Last night Sophy would not settle. We went out, she did a pee, still would not settle. I removed Poppy from Sophy's bed and flumped it - still not settled. She sat and stared into my eyes. We went out again. Again when we came back in she once more stared deep into my eyes. And at last I understood, took the nice, thick, fluffy throw that was keeping my lap warm and made it into a nest for her. Instant peace.
> 
> So this morning Sophy is curled up on my posh throw, and I am making do with a dog blanket... Says it all, really!


Yup !!
Never fails to amaze me how often our Popppy looks very comfortable, has been well fed, has the attention of the room, returned home from a wistful consumer attack - shopping bag handles cutting into my hand, relaxes in luxury on the back seat whilst I chauffer through the traffic and pot holes, watches me from her mat in the kitchen as I slave over a hot stove preparing her choice from the menu, my stomach rumbling in anticipation of my beans on toast when done cooking for her, exhausted at the end of the day I slide into a slther of space left for me in the king size bed.
Can't recall the last time I relaxed on the sofa without a deadweight pressing down on my feet / legs / arm/ hand/ chest/ neck, or walked from one room to the other without having to avoid a plethora of destroyed toys. Her towel hangs next to mine in the bathroom !! 

Love her though but.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Lily wanted a blankie. All the blankies were on the back of the couch. Along with See-See. What's a pibble to do....

2022-2-3 Lily & See-See DSC_9318 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

TeamHellhound said:


> Lily wanted a blankie. All the blankies were on the back of the couch. Along with See-See. What's a pibble to do....
> 
> 2022-2-3 Lily & See-See DSC_9318 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


Poor Lily. It's so unfair that cats come with both murder mittens and the physics defying ability to occupy more space than their actual body mass encompasses.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We had a lovely family gathering at the weekend - all of us, including my 10-month old great niece. The dogs have had little experience with babies but with care and supervision both baby and canines did very well. But towards the end of the day Sophy was definitely getting tired and was feeling enough was enough - she hopped up onto the sofa beside me and stared at me, flicking her eyes to the baby and back to me. I understood her immediately - it was precisely the same message she gave me when she thought I should put Freddy to bed in his pen when he was a rambunctious baby - "Do Freddy-beddy on this one, too!".


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sophy is lucky she has an owner who is so in tune with her.


----------

